# Reposted PLEASE help me find a reputable English Cream Breeder



## Dogmommawannab (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello!

I know, I know, it's been asked before... but I think I'm losing my mind. I have searched through this forum, and have been unable to understand... are there reputable breeders of English Cream Goldens?

I love the light color, and the head shape of the European Golden Retriever. I want a white golden retriever (please don't shame me) and as such I want a super reputable breeder. I know, reputable breeders don't breed for color. But I also know that there is such a thing as English Cream, or white golden retrievers. I live in Kansas... but I'm willing to travel ANYWHERE if it means my pup will be healthy!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, I think by definition there are no reputable "English Creme," "English Cream" or "White Golden" breeders. Better off looking for Bigfoot.

There are some reputable breeders of European style dogs, but not a lot of them in the USA.


----------



## Dogmommawannab (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't mind going to Canada?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Check English Goldens dot net. 

I'm not sure how often that list is updated. A couple names on there - I don't believe they are breeding anymore. 

Other caution and a reason why GRCA and other groups do not just publish lists of breeders in different states is people change. And they might change from one litter to the next. Individual clubs in different states maintain private lists of breeders who have puppies available. Breeders have to prove the dogs have full clearances on the parents of the litters they want to list. 

Of those breeders on the above - Maybe good option for you is talk to the Schultzes in Wisconsin. 

However, you can talk to the breeders and hopefully they will educate you on valuing these dogs for more than just the color of their coats. And major embarrassment, quite frankly, is asking about a white golden colored dog. That's literally like me going car shopping and deciding I want a "white golden car". Imagine that. LOL.

http://www.englishgoldens.net/pdf/WhatExactlyIsAnEnglishGoldenRetriever.pdf <= Read this article.

I recently saw an European style golden on a conformation structure critique group and literally I thought that dog was more correct than most goldens who are likewise posted there, right down to her coloring. She was very light, but definitely not white. There was a buttery light coloring to her. It was quite nice. Only quibble I had about her was she had triangle shaped eyes - which is more lablike than goldens which typically have these big beautiful eyes. It could have been just the picture too. Who knows. Anyways, I believe that dog would do well in the show ring.

But lot of people who breed strictly based on coloring - they are buying what they can get their hands on. And some of these dogs are really poor quality. You can't say anything to the owners who love their dogs, but they are plain at best. And there's different things that are incorrect about them. The breeders for these dogs stay in business and make a ton of money off backyard quality dogs.... because the people buying puppies from them just see very light puppies and go gaga.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Simply put breeders using this made up marketing term are not going to be good ones. 

Even if you find one of the small number of these breeders that has the appropriate health certifications, there are almost always other issues like not caring about structure and using their own stud dog onsite for every litter. They almost always avoid evaluating their breeding stock in true competition by only show to the IABCA International Champion which is handed out almost like a participation ribbon. You are also going to be paying a lot and getting very little beyond color from this type of breeder. 

The US ring (I mean AKC) is not overly accepting of very pale gold dogs. They can win but they have to be exceptional. Since most “English Cream” breeding stock is coming from Eastern European commercial breeders who often times kept their quality dogs in Europe and send lesser quality dogs to any American comers with money. “English Cream” breeders are avoiding showing showing not because the color can’t win, it is because the dog’s structure can’t win. Anyone looking to be competitive in AKC is more likely to stay with American show lines because they are more competitive here. Those with tough skin and like the European style, are much more concerned with structure over color. Sure some of these dogs are pale gold but all thing equal most competitive breeders working with European lines in the US would prefer more color. In fact it looks like in the UK there is a swing back to more color than there has been in the last decade. Dogs in the UK are more likely than not to carry visible gold color especially the top winning dogs in the ring currently. No Golden is ever white (it is genetically impossible) but the Scandinavian countries and Eastern Europe do seem to still be very pale skewed. 

You might be able to find a well bred European dog in the Ontario area but I would still caution you not to fall in to the trap of using the “English Cream” marketing term. Many good breeders of this style find it offensive because it is so closely associated with very bad breeding practices and breeders who lie to dupe puppy buyers. No one ethical wants to be grouped in with the self identified “English Cream” breeders. 

I by the way work with European lines and I love them. It is even more saddening to be a breeder in this style and see how many people are not doing right by the dogs or the buyers.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I know there is a lot of disinformation out there from less than reputable breeders and also from inexperienced people who just don’t know better. If you are truly interested in a golden retriever who comes from an English or European background, please read this article to understand what that means. https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/articles/what-exactly-is-an-english-golden-retriever/
I understand that everyone has their preferences when it comes to looks, but if you want to find a great family pet, the shade of gold should be far down the list behind temperament, health, longevity, correct structure, proper health clearances, and responsible breeding from a breeder whom you feel comfortable having a relationship with for the length of the dog's life. There are a few breeders in this country who breed for all these qualities AND have dogs that come from European lines and might be cream in color but by limiting your search to this (or using the term English Cream when you search for breeders), you are not going to find a quality breeder who meets all the above criteria.
It’s hard to find breeders with European goldens in this country who are doing all of the clearances recommended by the GRCA, especially with breeders who are advertising their dogs as “English Creams” (not a real classification and I wish people would stop using it). There are a few of us, but you might have to travel further or wait a long time for a puppy. If you really do have a preferance for a dog with a European pedigree, here are a few breeders in your general area who might have what you’re looking for. None of these breeders necessarily specialize in cream colored goldens (reputable breeders do not consider color as a priority in their breeding decisions; health, temperament, structure, breed type, working ability, etc all should come first). But they do have dogs that are primarily from European pedigrees and several that are light in color. Of course, it’s always important to verify each litter plan and make sure that the parents’ clearances are all in place. I don’t know if these breeders have any litters coming soon, but if you reach out to them, they will be a good resource even if they don’t have puppies at this time. Good luck in your search! 
Robin 

Michigan: Brandegold (Jody Brandeberry)
Texas: Northern Love (Nancy Porter Gadd)
Wisconsin: Cedar Goldens (Tom and Mary Schulz)
South Carolina: Tanglewood (Joanne Cava)


----------



## Kiera Girl (Jul 5, 2019)

I'll be honest, when I first began my search for another golden, I looked into the breeders of the "English cremes". After discovering this site and learning about clearances and such, including deciphering good breeders from the rest, I changed course. Oh I found breeders with gorgeous white 'goldens' but no proven record of clearances. These dogs come from Romania and elsewhere and frankly it seems like a big scam and puppy mill breeding. In fact, I read terrible reviews all over the internet of the breeders I looked into. even though most had fabulous websites with lies about their clearances. The more I look at those dogs anyway, they remind me of labradors and not golden retrievers! LOL

So this is probably not the forum to be on to ask for recommendations on the English cremes. But there are breeders who do seem to have 'lighter' goldens. It takes a bit of time and research though, and you'll be able to do a search and find some of those breeders even in this forum. (some listed above). 

Good luck!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Megora said:


> I recently saw an European style golden on a conformation structure critique group and literally I thought that dog was more correct than most goldens who are likewise posted there, right down to her coloring. She was very light, but definitely not white. There was a buttery light coloring to her. It was quite nice. Only quibble I had about her was she had triangle shaped eyes - which is more lablike than goldens which typically have these big beautiful eyes. It could have been just the picture too. Who knows. Anyways, I believe that dog would do well in the show ring.
> The breeders for these dogs stay in business and make a ton of money off backyard quality dogs.... because the people buying puppies from them just see very light puppies and go gaga.


I am curious, Kate, I too saw a bitch recently on a structure group who was quite correct.. do you recall, did I comment re: lack of clearances in her breeding program and since she is doing such a good job on structure why doesn't she just do the core 4 and be a good breeder? (or something like that)
I thought that bitch was lovely. And I went to her site, and all her dogs are lovely. None of them had the core 4. Such a shame. I'm just curious if it is the same one I saw.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

I private messaged you.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

In Kansas I would look up Chatham (Chatam?), Claircrest, Benden, and also there are a few ladies in Nebraska, also have you contacted KCGRC or COGRC?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If you do decide to stay the course and keep looking based on color please make sure you are really solid on health certifications an verifying them, if health is important to you. I do actually track and at this point I personally am seeing that 95% of the time breeders that advertise “English Cream” don’t have full and verifiable health certifications even when they claim they do. Many only do the DNA testing because the few things we can DNA test for are simple recessive so affected status dogs are not a breeding deal breaker because when responsibly bred to a clear dog no affected puppies will be produced. They oftentimes skip the phenotypic tests that are the core of the US standard for ethical breeding, or the do them under the appropriate ages or they refuse to redo underage testing done in other countries before dogs where imported. At the minimum you should be able to verify hips, elbows, eyes and heart on www.ofa.org. Hips and elbows should be x-rayed and evaluated at or after 24 months. Hearts should be tested after 12 months by a cardiologist. Eyes should be tested every year or at the very least with in the 12 months before the breeding by a veterinary ophthalmologist, DNA eye tests are not enough on their own. 
I will attach some education information below. Please take time to educate yourself and if you need a second eye on health post potential parents registration names or number here and someone with experience will help. 

Be cautious with breeder recommendations from friends, family members and acquaintances everyone thinks there dog is the best and most breeders even unethical ones are quite gregarious and nice when they are trying to get buyers to part with what could be thousands of dollars. Most of the time well meaning friends, family and acquaintances don’t have the knowledge or skills to really tell if a breeder is ethically breeding for health.


----------



## 204408 (Jul 24, 2019)

Take a look at Cedar's Goldens in Wisconsin, not too far from Kansas. I don't know much about them but a breeder closer to me has an absolutely gorgeous dog breed by them that's in her breeding program. I'm referring to "Gala" at Tanglewood Goldens in SC - she came from Cedar's. SC is really far from you, but Tanglewood is itself a good breeding program with the style you are looking for.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dogmommawannab said:


> Hello!
> 
> I know, I know, it's been asked before... but I think I'm losing my mind. I have searched through this forum, and have been unable to understand... are there reputable breeders of English Cream Goldens?
> 
> I love the light color, and the head shape of the European Golden Retriever. I want a white golden retriever (please don't shame me) and as such I want a super reputable breeder. I know, reputable breeders don't breed for color. But I also know that there is such a thing as English Cream, or white golden retrievers. I live in Kansas... but I'm willing to travel ANYWHERE if it means my pup will be healthy!



if you are willing to travel to Ontario, Canada, there are two breeders here who do English style and I believe they are also doing all clearances, they show, etc. But you would have to do your due diligence and check clearances on any planned breedings.


One is Kyon and the other is Blackpool.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Dogmommawannab said:


> I know, I know, it's been asked before... but I think I'm losing my mind. I have searched through this forum, and have been unable to understand... are there reputable breeders of English Cream Goldens?
> 
> I love the light color, and the head shape of the European Golden Retriever. I want a white golden retriever (please don't shame me) and as such I want a super reputable breeder. I know, reputable breeders don't breed for color. But I also know that there is such a thing as English Cream, or white golden retrievers. I live in Kansas... but I'm willing to travel ANYWHERE if it means my pup will be healthy!



It's fine to have a preference for colour, but if you use "English Cream" or English Creme" as your search parameters, all you're going to find is a whole lot of poorly bred dogs produced by unethical people for money, because that is what an "English Cream" is. The term is a marketing ploy used to take advantage of the current fad, in North America, for very pale coloured Golden retrievers, and to make uninformed buyers believe that these dogs are in some way special and different from Golden retrievers in general, and worth the very high prices that these breeders charge. It's also a term used to attract buyers who want a particular colour above anything else including health. And if you look closely at the pedigrees, the vast majority of "English Creams" are descended from dogs purchased from Eastern Europe - Romania, Ukraine, etc. - where it's impossible to verify claimed health clearances and titles. 



The Golden retriever originated in Britain, where I'm originally from, and as a Brit it upsets me greatly that unethical people are now using the "English" tag dishonestly, as a way of providing unmerited validation for poorly bred dogs by attempting to link these dogs to the "original" Goldens, as if they are somehow "better" or more authentic than other Goldens produced in North America. However, if you look back at the history of the breed, especially at the early photographs, the "original" Goldens were about as different from today's "English Creams" as it's possible to be. So don't be fooled by the term. 



You should also know that "white" Golden retrievers do not exist. There will always be some shade of gold in the coat, even if it's quite pale. If a dog is pure white, it is not a Golden retriever. Period.


I'd suggest, instead of searching for "English Creams", that you consider searching for ethical breeders who do all the necessary health tests, and then approach those whose dogs are generally paler in colour, if that is your priority. If it helps, however, I can tell you that, once you have your dog, you're going to love him or her regardless of coat colour or head shape. He or she will be your dog, and that's all that will matter.



I wish you good luck in your search and many years of fun with your new pup!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I am curious, Kate, I too saw a bitch recently on a structure group who was quite correct.. do you recall, did I comment re: lack of clearances in her breeding program and since she is doing such a good job on structure why doesn't she just do the core 4 and be a good breeder? (or something like that)
> I thought that bitch was lovely. And I went to her site, and all her dogs are lovely. None of them had the core 4. Such a shame. I'm just curious if it is the same one I saw.


Nope, different dog.


----------



## Dogmommawannab (Aug 29, 2019)

Is there a service that finds you an amazing breeder?


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Dogmommawannab said:


> Is there a service that finds you an amazing breeder?


No, but you’ve been given some excellent advice and recommendations here. Some of us have even included the names of a handful or breeders you should contact, who are amazing. That will give you a good start on your way. There is no way to snap your fingers and have the perfect puppy delivered to your doorstep.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

English cream??? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Another good one with this style of dogs is Kristy Theimer (Barafields Goldens). She’s located in Oklahoma, and she’s involved with showing and field work with her dogs. She’s active in her local club as well.


----------



## Dogmommawannab (Aug 29, 2019)

I am willing to travel to Canada, and have heard good things about both those breeders, although maybe more about Kyon?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

No matter who you end up buying a puppy from, please check the clearances of the parents of the litter you're interested in carefully. Unfortunately, there are some people who have been breeding for many years and enjoy a good reputation who get lax with their standards over time. No matter how you are referred, please verify or ask for help here, on verifying the sire and dam of the litter.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ceegee said:


> You should also know that "white" Golden retrievers do not exist. There will always be some shade of gold in the coat, even if it's quite pale. If a dog is pure white, it is not a Golden retriever. Period.


Chance was extremely light in color, but he was not white. I had him in my shop one day when a Samoyed came in to be groomed. When standing next to each other their coat color difference was very apparent. If a breeder tells you that they have white goldens...run.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Dogmommawannab said:


> I am willing to travel to Canada, and have heard good things about both those breeders, although maybe more about Kyon?



Just a tip, if you approach breeders up here, north of the border, don't tell they you're looking for an English Cream. They will run far and fast.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

It's great to have a color preference but just make sure it's the look you want. Don't get an "english cream" because you think they're healthier or easier to train or calmer. They are none of those things. Many service dog organizations use Goldens. None of them seek out a particular shade/color. If "english creams" were all that some people claim them to be then you'd see service dog organizations flocking to them. (Many service dog organizations rarely produce a chocolate lab, not because there's anything wrong with chocolate but because it's a recessive trait that must be nurtured in the gene pool if you want a lot of them. Service dog organizations know that coat color on labs aren't a predictor of health, personality, or trainability so they don't breed to produce chocolate so it's often a truly random occurrence when it happens.)


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

pm me...i have an idea if you want to be on a list


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

see my previous posts about my "english creme" I learned a lot about branding, fraudulent clearances etc, but there is nothing wrong with wanting a light color golden...I did...you just need to do your homework...


----------



## Dogmommawannab (Aug 29, 2019)

GoldenDude said:


> It's great to have a color preference but just make sure it's the look you want. Don't get an "english cream" because you think they're healthier or easier to train or calmer. They are none of those things. Many service dog organizations use Goldens. None of them seek out a particular shade/color. If "english creams" were all that some people claim them to be then you'd see service dog organizations flocking to them. (Many service dog organizations rarely produce a chocolate lab, not because there's anything wrong with chocolate but because it's a recessive trait that must be nurtured in the gene pool if you want a lot of them. Service dog organizations know that coat color on labs aren't a predictor of health, personality, or trainability so they don't breed to produce chocolate so it's often a truly random occurrence when it happens.)



I don't think they are any of those things... I think they are prettier. And I think it's okay for me to want a dog that is pretty, in my opinion. My son thinks Boston Terriers are pretty, doesn't mean I want one. I think we all have a right to our opinion for what we want for our dog. Of course I want it to be healthy, and do everything within my power to ensure that it is, but I don't want to give up on the color aspect, or the European look (blockier head) because I do think I can find, with enough research, at least one reputable breeder. I'm willing to travel near and far, and wait as long as it takes, and then I'm willing to do whatever it takes to train the dog, regardless of whether it's easier to train or not.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

@Dogmommawannab I sent you a private message.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

@Dogmommawannab I sent you back a message with some ideas.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dogmommawannab said:


> Is there a service that finds you an amazing breeder?



No - you have to do the research and hard work yourself. It's worth it. We've given you several breeders to start with. And everyone here is totally willing to help you check clearances and such. But you do need to contact the breeders, talk to them about their plans, get the names of the prospective parents, talk about what you are looking for in a puppy. You need to find the best match for you and your family.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

ceegee said:


> It's fine to have a preference for colour, but if you use "English Cream" or English Creme" as your search parameters, all you're going to find is a whole lot of poorly bred dogs produced by unethical people for money, because that is what an "English Cream" is. The term is a marketing ploy used to take advantage of the current fad, in North America, for very pale coloured Golden retrievers, and to make uninformed buyers believe that these dogs are in some way special and different from Golden retrievers in general, and worth the very high prices that these breeders charge. It's also a term used to attract buyers who want a particular colour above anything else including health. And if you look closely at the pedigrees, the vast majority of "English Creams" are descended from dogs purchased from Eastern Europe - Romania, Ukraine, etc. - where it's impossible to verify claimed health clearances and titles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw in the "history of golden retriever" book that Golden's originated in Scotland. Is this not true?

Thanks,
Jules


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

do you want to be on a list for future litters..may have a lead


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

JulesAK said:


> I saw in the "history of golden retriever" book that Golden's originated in Scotland. Is this not true?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jules


I think what they meant is that the pure white "English creams" originated from Ukraine or Romania areas as they had to have something introduced into the lines (outcrossed a Golden with something else) as I believe genetically a pure golden retriever can't be white. 

Jules, what you're thinking about I believe is the breed originated in Scotland, and that is correct from a Tweed spaniel if I recall correctly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Guisachan is in Scotland.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Megora said:


> Guisachan is in Scotland.


Which is part of the UK which could result in British being used, but certainly not English. > Scottish is the most accurate.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

LJack said:


> Which is part of the UK which could result in British being used, but certainly not English. >


Certainly not! I'm Scottish. If you call us English, you die. Pretty much been that way for 300 years.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Certainly not! I'm Scottish. If you call us English, you die. Pretty much been that way for 300 years.


Yep, that’s what I hear.:grin2:


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> I think what they meant is that the pure white "English creams" originated from Ukraine or Romania areas as they had to have something introduced into the lines (outcrossed a Golden with something else) as I believe genetically a pure golden retriever can't be white.
> 
> Jules, what you're thinking about I believe is the breed originated in Scotland, and that is correct from a Tweed spaniel if I recall correctly.


Thanks for clarifying. Makes sense now


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

Certainly not! I'm Scottish. If you call us English, you die. Pretty much been that way for 300 years.
Me to, I'm a Donnachaidh


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

JulesAK said:


> I saw in the "history of golden retriever" book that Golden's originated in Scotland. Is this not true?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jules


The terms UK and Britain are interchangeable. As are British Isles or Great Britain (except I don't think Great Britain includes Northern Ireland). So Britain includes Scotland. You'd have to say England to refer to England only.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> Certainly not! I'm Scottish. If you call us English, you die. Pretty much been that way for 300 years.


I've been to both countries. Beautiful.

I told Luke (my Golden who recently passed) when we went to Scotland we were visiting his homeland. :smile2:


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

This picture says it all. If anyone ever wonders why people on the forum plead for people to NOT support "for profit only" breedings. This is what goes on that these people don't want you to see. After not being able to produce pups she was finally dumped at the pound. She is currently at Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance in Fort Worth, TX. PLEASE DO NOT SUPPORT these breeders!!! This is why you should use a reputable breeder folks. You might get a cute, poorly bred puppy but this is how they treat the moms. 

Forgive me if I broke any forum rules but there are so many that come to the forum looking for breeders and just don't understand that getting a bargain puppy is causing this type of care to the momma dogs left behind. All this type of breeder is doing is producing a product to line their pocket books. As long as people continue to support these people the more females they buy and this is the end result for so many dogs. Anyone can build a beautiful website, this is the reality!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> The terms UK and Britain are interchangeable. As are British Isles or Great Britain (except I don't think Great Britain includes Northern Ireland). So Britain includes Scotland. You'd have to say England to refer to England only.


Great Britain does include NI, being made up of England Scotland Wales and Northern Ireland. Annef


----------



## FatherofElsie (Aug 5, 2018)

We got our 2 1/2 year old “English Cream” female from Golden Meadows in Moorepark, CA. She’s a happy-healthy girl so far. I won’t enter the debate on if there really is such thing as an “English Cream” or not, but her head is more square, her legs are shorter, and she’s a white cream color. Call her what you like but she’s my sweetheart.


----------



## gsk8 (Aug 22, 2019)

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/510078-bettering-breed-pra2-carrier.html


Dogmommawannab said:


> I live in Kansas... but I'm willing to travel ANYWHERE if it means my pup will be healthy!


I noticed you are in Kansas where I recently purchased a golden. Stay far away from Quivira Goldens! See this thread:
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/510078

Good luck and please read the thread and learn from my many mistakes. Be patient and thorough!


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

If you haven't yet, i would suggest reading this article:

https://grca.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/II.G.10_-_WhatExactlyEnglishGR1.pdf


----------



## gsk8 (Aug 22, 2019)

Posted in wrong thread.


----------



## SarahWH (Jul 20, 2019)

I just wanted to let you know we lost our "English White" golden retriever a month ago. His name was Leche and he was a little over 5 years old and we thought he was in good health. We took him on a walk with our 10 year old golden retriever(Basco) and Leche started having a seizure and never stopped (he had never seizure before) He died before we could get him back home from the walk to take him to the vet which was less than an hour time span. It has been beyond traumatic for our whole family, especially since we all watched him die. We were so traumatized when it happened that we buried him that night without even thinking of doing an autopsy to figured out exactly what happened. However, our vet told us he probably had a genetic heart condition considering how young he was when he died. I would not wish this on anyone and I would not recommend buying a white golden retriever. Since Leches' death I have read about similar stories and have been told the white Goldens are very difficult to train, we had that issue too but we loved him with all of our hearts anyway. Losing a dog is so very heart breaking, but losing one so young adds another layer of heart break if that's even possible. I wanted to write about this on this site after it happened, its why I joined it, but I couldn't bring myself to do it because it was too hard to write. I felt obligated after reading your post asking for information on where to buy white Goldens. 

The first pic is of Leche and the second one is Basco.


----------



## FatherofElsie (Aug 5, 2018)

SarahWH said:


> I just wanted to let you know we lost our "English White" golden retriever a month ago. His name was Leche and he was a little over 5 years old and we thought he was in good health. We took him on a walk with our 10 year old golden retriever(Basco) and Leche started having a seizure and never stopped (he had never seizure before) He died before we could get him back home from the walk to take him to the vet which was less than an hour time span. It has been beyond traumatic for our whole family, especially since we all watched him die. We were so traumatized when it happened that we buried him that night without even thinking of doing an autopsy to figured out exactly what happened. However, our vet told us he probably had a genetic heart condition considering how young he was when he died. I would not wish this on anyone and I would not recommend buying a white golden retriever. Since Leches' death I have read about similar stories and have been told the white Goldens are very difficult to train, we had that issue too but we loved him with all of our hearts anyway. Losing a dog is so very heart breaking, but losing one so young adds another layer of heart break if that's even possible. I wanted to write about this on this site after it happened, its why I joined it, but I couldn't bring myself to do it because it was too hard to write. I felt obligated after reading your post asking for information on where to buy white Goldens.
> 
> The first pic is of Leche and the second one is Basco.


What a beautiful boy Leche was and I bet he was a good boy too. What a heart-breaking and traumatic experience to go through. Thank you for sharing and I’m so sorry for your loss. 

Our family story was not as traumatic as yours but our reddish colored girl died young too from cancer of the spleen. We got her from a “reputable breeder” I’ve seen mentioned here on several occasions. I purposely wanted a cream colored girl this time as it was too painful to get another dog that looks just like Elsie. 

So far so good on our current girl, but this breed is so wonderful it’s worth the risk of a broken heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SarahWH*, I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Leche.


----------



## SarahWH (Jul 20, 2019)

Thank you;(


----------



## SarahWH (Jul 20, 2019)

Thank you. Leche was sooooo bad but we had so much fun with him anyway, he kept us entertained and laughing and we loved him for that.
Did you get a white/cream English golden or a light colored regular golden?


----------

